# Aggiornamento a Gnome 2.16 e problemoni

## quadamage76

Ciao,

settimana scorsa ho dato:

emerge --update gnome

torno in ufficio dopo 2 giorni e trovo gnome 2.16 installato con problemi alla didascalia delle icone (se ci passo su col mouse si vede altrimenti sparisce), aggiorno i file di configurazione con etc-update, riavvio e....

non va più in rete! Controllo tutti i parametri ma sono identitic a prima se faccio:

ping mio IP ottego risposta, se faccio ping altro IP sulla rete interna ottengo:

Destination host unreachable!

Ho letto in giro che potrebbe essere bash 3.1 che fa a pugni con lo script che lancia la rete....hmmm il fatto è che neanche utilizzando ifconfig manualmente la cosa cambia e senza rete con gentoo sono tagliato fuori totalmente.

Qualcuno mi può aiutare?

Grazie         Matteo

----------

## riverdragon

Verifica di avere /etc/resolv.conf a posto.

----------

## quadamage76

è a posto se non fosse a posto un ping su indirizzo IP non ne sarebbe influenzato.

Ciao        Matteo

----------

## ^Stefano^

con gnome hai aggiornato sicuramente anche dbus. poi di recente sono stati aggiornati anche udev e glibc. io farei un 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

## quadamage76

Ho provato ma è come se non trovasse quel comando... Possibile che non sia installato?

Ciao    Matteo

----------

## ^Stefano^

si è possibile, installa il pacchetto gentoolkit. è una suite di tool a riga di comando per la gestione del sistema. imho è obbligatorio averli   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

route -n che dice?

----------

## quadamage76

io ho dato netstat -r e sembra a posto, tant0è che il file di configurazione di rete è il medesimo di prima dell'aggiornamento.

Altra domanda: come faccio ad installare gentoolkit se non ho la connessione di rete?

Grazie e Ciao             Matteo

----------

## ^Stefano^

devi avviare con una live, dove la rete va, fare chroot e installare da li. serve qualche info su come ti connetti, sul tuo hardware di rete, sui tuoi file di configurazione della rete: 

```
/etc/hosts 

/etc/conf.d/hostname

/etc/conf.d/net
```

/etc/conf.d/domainname non si usa più, le info sul dominio su inseriscono direttamente in /etc/conf.d/net. Di conseguenza se tu lo usi ancora devi migrare alle nuove impostazioni inserendo nel file della rete le righe

```
dns_domain_lo=""

dns_domain_eth0=""
```

se non usi eth0 sostituiscilo con la tua interfaccia. Che connessione hai?

----------

## quadamage76

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> devi avviare con una live, dove la rete va, fare chroot e installare da li. serve qualche info su come ti connetti, sul tuo hardware di rete, sui tuoi file di configurazione della rete: 
> 
> ```
> /etc/hosts 
> 
> ...

 

Mi connetto ADSL tramite un router, l'interfaccia è eth0, domanda da 2 milioni di dollari dns_domain_eth0 è il nome di dominio vero? Non è l'indirizzo del DNS per risolvere gli indirizzi, quello dovrebbe essere sotto /etc/resolv.conf giusto?

Ciao            Matteo

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *quadamage76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi connetto ADSL tramite un router, l'interfaccia è eth0, domanda da 2 milioni di dollari dns_domain_eth0 è il nome di dominio vero? Non è l'indirizzo del DNS per risolvere gli indirizzi, quello dovrebbe essere sotto /etc/resolv.conf giusto?
> 
> 

 

dns_domain_eth0 ed _lo servono per il dominio, esatto. al posto del file /etc/conf.d/domainname mentre /etc/resolv.conf è per i DNS. però usando questa riga

dns_servers_eth0 puoi impostare tu i dns che andranno poi in /etc/resolv.conf, ma quest'ultima cosa è utile se usi indirizzi fissi. se usi dhcp pensa a tutto lui.

----------

## quadamage76

finalmente con una live ho installato gentoolkit, ho rebootato e lanciato revdep-rebuild -X ha trovato alcuni errori in gnome ma nulla che avesse a che fare con la connessione da riga di comando.

Route -n sembra in ordine mi da l'indirizzo ip del gateway per indirizzi 0.0.0.0 che dovrebbe voler dire tutto ciò che non va alla rete locale (c'è un'altra riga per quella) instradalo verso il gateway.

Non è un problema di DNS perché uso gli indirizzi IP.

Come ho scritto prima ho letto che bash 3.1 in alcuni casi ha dato problemi con la rete, c'è quindi un modo per forzare l'installazione di una versione più vecchia della bash?

Ciao e grazie         Matteo

ecco il link al messaggio di cui parlavo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=346594

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *quadamage76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come ho scritto prima ho letto che bash 3.1 in alcuni casi ha dato problemi con la rete, c'è quindi un modo per forzare l'installazione di una versione più vecchia della bash?

 

Il modo c'è ... ma non so se sia la maniera giusta di affrontare questo problema... in ogni caso, per installare una bash più vecchia non devi far altro che mascherare quella che non ti va aggiungendo il pacchetto al package.mask.

```
echo ">=app-shells/bash-3.1_p16" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Tranne che tu non preferisca mettere tutti i package (mask, unmask etc) in files separati, ma siccome io non lo uso non so come si fa ...

----------

